# Play badminton in Dubai



## cjdcns99 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, 

I am currently looking for any badminton club to play. 

can you recommend any clubs or places for me?



one tips. 
Dubai Sports world provides 6 badminton court for free from 3rd July. 
you need to make a reservation to use. 

if you are willing to play there, we may can make up a team and play together.


----------



## DXBBALA (Jul 13, 2014)

*I am in*



cjdcns99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently looking for any badminton club to play.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also in search of places where I could play badminton. do count me in if you could find some place in dubai.

I am staying at Gardens near by Jebe ali / Ibn Buttuta Mall


----------



## zrtm054 (Aug 9, 2014)

There is a badminton group in dubai . After work badminton meetup. They are pretty active in organizing.


----------



## nig3l (Apr 24, 2014)

zrtm054 said:


> There is a badminton group in dubai . After work badminton meetup. They are pretty active in organizing.


thanks for the meetup info mate!


----------



## DXBBALA (Jul 13, 2014)

zrtm054 said:


> There is a badminton group in dubai . After work badminton meetup. They are pretty active in organizing.



How to associate with those group

Mean while i found a badminton court in AL Safa High school , they play 5 days a week. Fees applicable are quite normal when compared to other clubs


----------



## Thian (Sep 7, 2014)

DXBBALA said:


> How to associate with those group
> 
> Mean while i found a badminton court in AL Safa High school , they play 5 days a week. Fees applicable are quite normal when compared to other clubs



Could I have the contact number of the organization group at Al Safa high School. 
where is the location of Al Safa High School in Dubai 

thanks


----------



## xtianpirante (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone who will play badminton tomorrow? I want to join..


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi thian,

can you share the contacts for the school badminton. i want too join


----------

